# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  سَهُد حُلمِيّ ... وأبى أن ينمِ ..~

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد آل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
كل يوم وفيضكم حسّاس..... 
أعشق حلمي فأُغالي بترددي عليه....... 




بكل لحظة أصف حلمي  

أثاري الحلم يتعثر ...!!  

ومااقدر... 

أروي عطش جنحانه...~ 


غفوة من حنين .....!! على قارعة الألم..... 
نهشت قرصاً من قلبي ...وتناولت بسمة لحسّي ....فأطفأتها.. 
أفقتُ وقد حلّ بي ....من سهد الأطياف سقم .... 

..................هاقد ذبُل حلمي......ودهته شيخوخة مُبكرة ...فشاب رأسه...وانحنت منه الضلوع.. 
هاقد احمرت عينيه من أثر السهر...وتناثر الدموع ........ 

كعاشق يبحث عن لحظة يضم بها الحبيب خفقاته........ 
كأرضٍ جدباء مُتعطشة لغيمة سخاء تسقط ماءها على قلبها فتبرؤه ... 
كقلم يجهش باحثاً عن أوراقه المُتسربة ........ 



كلّ قلبي أن يلتقي حلمه...... 
........ربما هو الشيئ الوحيد الذي رافقني كظلي......حتى حدسي الذي اعتبرتهُ توأماً لوجدي...إلا أنه لم يصدقني القول في كل كبواتي وخانني بأمس حاجاتي .....!! 



فلم يبقى لي سوى غيث الحلم.......الذي لم يتركني وحيدة طرفة عين.......لذلك أنا أعشق التدلي على أطرافه..والتأرجح على تلاله.. 
تأرجح......!! ماهذا التناقض يادمعة .......!! تعشقين التأرجح....وانتي من يكرهه .... 

اكرهه لكوني أشعر بعدم الثبات والاتزان......!! لكوني افقد في حضرته الأمان ......!! 

ولكن هكذا تسوقوني أحلامي....والقدر.....!! فإن كان تأرجحي في أحضان الحلم.. أنا ممتنة ... 




هكذا أنا ....أدور حول دائرة قلبي...باحثة عن طيف يُحييني....نادبة أملي الناعس ..المُتذبذب.. 
لاإلى انخماد ....!! ولاإلى حول و قوة................. إلا بعناية من الرب تعالى ومن ثم سادتي..... 
أما ذاتي القابعة بين جنبي ...فلا أمل لها إن لم تضمها نفحات إلهية ..وتشملها عناية من سادتها.. 


لعلي لأول مرة أجهر بأفصاحي الصريح والغامض في آن واحد...
مع تردد (ورود) حرفي ومبالغته على زيارة أبواب الحلم هنا وهناك.... 

مجموعة أحاسيس لدمعة ......مُبهمة ربما لاأدري......!! 
ولكن ماأنا منه بيقين هو أنني لُذت هنا بحلم .......وخرجتُ بقصر أحلامي..... 
نعم ...سهدت أحلامي........ واعتلت من أثر السهر .....ولكنها لم تنم ......ولن تنم ....مادامت بعين الله.....
ومادمتُ معكم ومادمتم معي ياسادتي.. 



حمل حلمي زمام الروح 
وأودع في خفوقي النوح 



سأمكث ......باحثة عن حلمي...ولن أُمهد له مضجعا ... 

اتمنى أن تروق هذه الاهتزازة لكم .... 
بقلم دمعة على السطور.. 
دمتم بأحلامكم المُحققة بإذن الكريم.. 
أهبكم مودتي والدعاء مع الأثير...

----------


## همس الصمت

عبرت بين سطور تلك الكلمات فلم اجد الا
نظرة حزن وآلم
قد طغت على قلب دمعة
وجعلت من احلامها الشئ المستحيل ..
عزيزتي واختي الغاليه دمعة
دعي الامل امام عينيك
فنحن في عالم الاحلام نعيش
ولابد لهذه الاحلام ان تتحقق في يوماً من الايام
ولكن كل مايلزمنا هو حفنة من الصبر
وقبلها الامل المستطلع للغذ الجميل ..
غاليتي
وعلى الرغم من الحزن الي شعرته
وفقدان الامل
الا إن كلماتك تبقى مخلدة في قلبي
وتبهرني بروعتها في كل مرة
فتقف حروفي خجلى امامها
فيكف تخرج امام هذا الابداع الفائق ..
حقق الله لكِ كل حلم 
صغيراً كان أو كبير
وأرح قلبك مادام نابضاً بالحب الجميل  ..
سلم هذا القلم النابض بالروائع 
وسلمت صاحبة القلب الشفاف ..
لكِ مني اعذب التحايا وأرقها ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 

*رائع ما سطره قلمك وعبر عنه احساسك* 


*اقف منبهرة لقوة قلمك وصدق احساسك* 

*واسئل متى  يصل مستوى قلمي لقلمك*


*واجول بين الكلمات واخط منها ما صح واثر ووصل* 


*رائعه هي انتي* 


*والله يوفقك يا رب*

*ويحقق كل احلامك* 

*ويسعدك ويحفظك من كل شر وبلا*

*ويحسن خاتمتك وخاتمتنا ببركة محمد وال محمد* 

*فهم ملجأنا* 



*لا حياة مع يأس* 

*وكلي يقين بقوة ايمانك وتفائلك* 

*ولحضات ضعفك تقوى بأصرارك واراتك* 






*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*لطرحكـ عذوبــه** بمعانيه وجماله

فكلمة شكرآ لن توفــيك حقك بما طرحتي

كوني دآئمآ ذاآائـــــقه لروعــةاختيارك

كما عودتينا دآاآئــــــــمآ*
*
ولك ودي*

----------


## أموله

رآئع كل كلمة يسلمووو 
ماننحرم من فيض قلم رآئع ومن نـآس احـآسيسها اروع

تحيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> عبرت بين سطور تلك الكلمات فلم اجد الا
> 
> 
> نظرة حزن وآلم
> قد طغت على قلب دمعة
> وجعلت من احلامها الشئ المستحيل ..
> عزيزتي واختي الغاليه دمعة
> دعي الامل امام عينيك
> فنحن في عالم الاحلام نعيش
> ...



 
القريبة من القلب....همس.. 
تتقاطر حروفكِ كما البلسم على قلبي......فتكسوه بقطعة أمل لم يخلعها ..ولكن لربما اغبرّت أو اُزيحت دون علم منه...!! 

سعيدة لنور ضيك الذي شعت له سطوري... 
سعيدة أكثر بالتفات خيوط دعائكِ حول عنق قلبي... 

زهور شكري انثرها لحرفك ولتواجدك المميز... 
وأبيات دعائي اسوقها إلى عجلة أوردتك....ورجاءً بأمنيات مُحققة لقلبك أيتها العزيزة  

كوني همساً يُعانق حرفي... 
موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> *رائع ما سطره قلمك وعبر عنه احساسك*  
> 
> *اقف منبهرة لقوة قلمك وصدق احساسك*  
> *واسئل متى يصل مستوى قلمي لقلمك* 
> 
> *واجول بين الكلمات واخط منها ما صح واثر ووصل*  
> ...



 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
بل أنتِ هي صاحبة الحرف الواعي...النابض أحاسيس.... 
وأنتِ استاذة الكلم والمنطق............بدون أدنى زخرفة لحرفي ومجاملاته.....أشهد لكِ ذلك... 

حضوركِ إشراقة صباح....تدلت على ستار مُتصفحي....فشعت أنواره أرجائي... 
وكلماتكِ لها الوزن الأرجح بذاتي... 
أما دعائكِ.......فطبع بالفؤاد بسمة.....وخلّد بالروح حياة ... 

إن قلتُ شكراً لن ولن تكفي...... 
ولكن...خلّفتُ هنا أطهر الدعاء...وأصدق الرجاء.. 
بأن يُحقق لكِ الباري كل حلم تصبوا له روحكِ الصافية ... 

دعائي يمتد لقلبك عزيزتي... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل



تسبيحة دعاء أهبها لقلبك الطاهر...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *لطرحكـ عذوبــه** بمعانيه وجماله*
> 
> *فكلمة شكرآ لن توفــيك حقك بما طرحتي* 
> *كوني دآئمآ ذاآائـــــقه لروعــةاختيارك* 
> *كما عودتينا دآاآئــــــــمآ* 
> *ولك ودي*



القلم النشط ....شاري الطيب... 

أنا من توجه جُل الشكر لهكذا إطراء استهدف حرفي ... 
ولهكذا حضور طيب.... 
دعائي لايتعداكم....حقق المولى مُناكم...

ورجائي أن يسقيكم الرب من عطاءه الذي لاينفذ...

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> رآئع كل كلمة يسلمووو 
> ماننحرم من فيض قلم رآئع ومن نـآس احـآسيسها اروع
> 
> تحيه



أمولة الرائعة ...

تُبللين حرفي بغيثك .... فتزرعين زهور الأمل.... بأرجاءه...

شكري للسعادة التي احتوت قلمي بهكذا إطلالة..

مداد شكري....أهبكِ وإياه..................تكبيرة رجاء لقلبك الطاهر...

حقق الرب أحلامكِ صغيرها والكبير..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلمات تحمل بين سطورها كما هائلا من الحزن والأسى 
جعل الله ايامش سعاده حبيبتي 
والله يشافي الوالده واترد اليكم بالسلامه
وتتبدل ايامكم سعاده وفرح
اختش: عفاف الهدى

----------


## أُخرىْ

أَضَوَاءُ تَبّرُق..وَ تَتَلاَشَىْ وَ تُسَافِرَ فِيّ نَحَوَ حِلمُ تَعَلّق 
عَلّىْ بَابِ المَاضٍ المُوارِب..لِتَجّمَعنِيْ بِهِ الرَسَائِلَ ..
كَيفَ أصِلهُ وقَد تَعلقَ فِي الأفُقِ.. وأَنا قَزمةُ جِداً لا أطَالُ حَتَىْ هَامَتِي..
حٌلمكِ يَادَمعَة..سَيُزهِر عِطراً..وسَيَربُو سَفينةَ نَجَاةْ.
لكِ ودِيْ وَمَحَبَتِي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> كلمات تحمل بين سطورها كما هائلا من الحزن والأسى 
> جعل الله ايامش سعاده حبيبتي 
> والله يشافي الوالده واترد اليكم بالسلامه
> وتتبدل ايامكم سعاده وفرح
> اختش: عفاف الهدى



 


أهلاً بهذه الاطلاله... 
السعادة لاتكتمل إلا بوجود الأم على قرص القلب....  
امم أخية ...يبدو أن هناك شيئاً من الالتباس...... والدة دمعة طفلة يتيمة هي من تحتاج لدعائكم... 
الجميع طبعاً بحاجة للدعاء.....ولكن دمعة طفلة يتيمة هي من تحدثت في موضوع بالعام (أمنيتك لهذا اليوم إن لم تخونني الذاكرة)..عن أمها وطلبت الله بشفاءها ... 
دعواتي أرفقها بها أن تعود فتضيئ مملكتها بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين........ودعائي لكل حنان أن يدوم بصحة وعافية ...... 
كي تقر العيون...

أما سطوري كانت..مجموعةمن الأحاسيس...اعتراها النقص لكونها لم تتصل بقلب الأم ..

أما الآن فأرى جمالاً لها لايضاهى ...
 
غاليتي....مجرد حضورك شكّل بسمة لقلبي...... 
شكري يلتف حول قلبك....ودعائي لايتعداك... 
سعيدة بهكذا نور.... 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أَضَوَاءُ تَبّرُق..وَ تَتَلاَشَىْ وَ تُسَافِرَ فِيّ نَحَوَ حِلمُ تَعَلّق 
> 
> 
> عَلّىْ بَابِ المَاضٍ المُوارِب..لِتَجّمَعنِيْ بِهِ الرَسَائِلَ ..
> كَيفَ أصِلهُ وقَد تَعلقَ فِي الأفُقِ.. وأَنا قَزمةُ جِداً لا أطَالُ حَتَىْ هَامَتِي.. 
> حٌلمكِ يَادَمعَة..سَيُزهِر عِطراً..وسَيَربُو سَفينةَ نَجَاةْ.
> لكِ ودِيْ وَمَحَبَتِي



 
أخرى الغالية ...... تعلقت ورقتي بأغصانك.... 
وجثوتُ على ركبتي....اردد الدعاء الأخير الذي احتضنتي قلبي به.... 
(حٌلمكِ يَادَمعَة..سَيُزهِر عِطراً..وسَيَربُو سَفينةَ نَجَاةْ.) 
كيف للمعاجم أن تُصور لسعادتي حداً...لهكذا مقدم... 
انتظرتهُ مُطولاً...واشتقتكِ كثيراً أيتها الغالية ......لاتبتعدي عن مساحات نبضي.. 
واشرفي على أعتاب وجدي .... 
دعائي أمده مع شمس الاشراق والأصيل.... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق سفن النجاة .. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> 



 
:)  لاداعي للخجل أخية ... أمر وارد ..وكلنا مُعرّضون....!! 

كوني بخيرعزيزتي.....ولتشملكِ ألطاف الاله....وعناية محمد وآله الطاهرين....

----------


## بو كوثر

اكسري بوابة الليل هنا فوق النهار

     سوف تلقين منارات المحبين تلبي

   وتلوذين بصمت البوح في احجية الحب الصريح

   دمعة ,,, لا تغرسي في فتحة الحب متاريس الهوى

     والسطور الحمر ضميها بصدر الشكر 

        وامحيها اذا ما جن  عود

        ابنتي لا يتلوى افعوان الحزن حتى 

       تتمسى في مغاليق الدعاء الامنيات 

          كلما ازهر عود الذكر في محرابه عودي اليه 

            وتدلي ثمرا حلوى الجنى 

              وصلاة الخا شعين الوا صلين 


                      سلمت انفاسك في دفتر الناس 

                     وغنتيك مزا مير الدروب  الصا خبات 

             وسلمتي خافقا بين حنايا منتدى الحب هنا


   خا دمكم الاقل حظا 

      ابو كوثر

----------


## رنيم الحب

غاليتي ..!!
حلمك لازال شــــــابآآ .. 
فلاتسمحي له بالذبول 
ولتفتحي بوابة الأمل في طريق أحــــــلامك 
فهناك عناية الهية تحف حواليك 
فقط حلقي نظرك للسمــــــاء بعين الخشووع 
وأطلقي العنان للسانك لكي يلهج بالدعـــاء 
وثقي أنه سيأتي يومـــــآآ وسيفرح قلبك الكبير 
غـــــــاليتي .. 
**دمعـــــــة** 
بالرغم من حرفك يكسووه الألم والحزن 
الا أنه أستولى على كل أحاسيسي 
وحرك مشاعري التي باتت جامدة من قسوة الحياة 
فأنا مثلك .. 
أرى حلمي يتناثر أمام عيني وتنتابني لحظات يأس تكاد تقتلني 
الا أنني أشعر بالأطمئنان عندما أناجي خــــــالقي 
فحلمي صعب .. وقد يكون مستحيل .. 
ومـــــع ذلك .. أشعر بالسعادة عندما أرى حلمـآآ لغيري يتحقق 
وسأكون حتمـآآ سعيدة حينما يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أحلامك 
والوصول الى أكثر مما تتمنية .. 
فدعواااتي من القلب لتصل الى سماء الرحمة محفوفة بعناية الهية 
ونظرة خاصة لكِ بتحقيق جل أحـــلامك 
ولتكن أيامك مليئة بالسعـادة والهناء .. 
وليحفظك المولى ويرعاااااااااااك في كل حين .. 
تحيااااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*ما أجمل تلك الكلمات وما اروعها* 
* تسلمي على فيض قلمك الجميل*
* ودمتي بأأأأأأأأأألف خير وسعادة
تقبلي مروري

*

----------


## كبرياء

> ..................هاقد ذبُل حلمي......ودهته شيخوخة مُبكرة ...فشاب رأسه...وانحنت منه الضلوع..
> 
> 
> هاقد احمرت عينيه من أثر السهر...وتناثر الدموع ........



 
*يشوبه اليأس هنآ على غير العآده ..,* 
*تعودنآ منكٍ رغم الألم تبتسمين ..* 
*مآبآل قلبكٍ اليوم يٌصرح بالحزن الدفين ؟*
*غآمضة جدآ هنآ .. رغم وضوحكٍ في كل مره ..* 
*إن كنتٍ تحتآجين عن الإفصآح عن حزن ..* 
*فأبتعدي عن غموضٍ يجرك للجنون أكثر ..* 
*تجيدين الوضوح فلآ تتعثري بين كلمآت غآمضه*
*محآولةً بينهآ إخفآء الحزن وإظهآره ..* 
*لآتسمحي لقلبك بالتأرجح ..* 
*فتأرجحه يُتعبه ويفقده روحآ مشرقة ..* 
*مبتسمه أنآ .. رغم أن الجرح بدآخلك كبير ..* 
*ورغم غموض الحرف وتزعزعهـ ..* 
*إلآ أنكٍ بالنهآيه ..*
*زرعتي البحث من جديد ..!*





> سأمكث ......باحثة عن حلمي...ولن أُمهد له مضجعا ...



*إن مهدتي .. سأشعر حينهآ بالأسى على أحرفكٍ السآبقه ..!*


*رآئعه هي حروفكٍ ..* 
*فقط أسمحي لهآ أن تتبعثر دون جنون غموضهآ ..* 
*سلـآإم ..*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> ..................هاقد ذبُل حلمي......ودهته شيخوخة مُبكرة ...فشاب رأسه...وانحنت منه الضلوع..



أحببتها كثيرا 




> هاقد احمرت عينيه من أثر السهر...وتناثر الدموع ........



عيناهـ ربما
احمرت << فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح
عيناه << فاعل مرفوع بالالف لانه مثنى وحذفت النون للاضافة وهو مضاف والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر بالاضافه
  




> كعاشق يبحث عن لحظة يضم بها الحبيب خفقاته........




 :huh: 
لم أفهمها جيدا ربما لعيب فيّ
ولكن
أتقصدين 
كعاشق يبحث عن لحظة يضم بها حبيب خفقاته << بدون ألْ التعريف
بمعنى أنه يبحث عن ذاك الحبيب الذي يخفق قلبه وتستمر دورته ونبضاته
بوجودهـ ؟!
أو
أو ربما كما ذكرتي ب أل التعريف
اي بمعنى أن ذاك العاشق يتمنى اللحظة التي يضم خفقات قلبه علها تهدأ من ثورانها ؟!
وقف عندها كثيرا  :embarrest: 
 







> كلّ قلبي أن يلتقي حلمه......




مامعنى كلّ هنا
بمعنى كان لقلبي
أي ابى لقلبي
او ؟!

دمعة الغالية
أعتذر لـتأخري 
قرأته منذ زمن
ولكن لم استطع وضع بصمتي الا في نهاري هذا
جميلة يادمعة كثيرا
أعجبني الغمووض المحاط بحلمكِ
الحلم ياغاليتي ليس سوى
طفل صغير يحمل ويولد ويرضع
ل كي يكبر
ويربى ايضا
انت باستطاعتكِ
تربيته ورؤيته
او
باستطاعتك قطع عنقه بسكين حاده
يبكي متوجعا منها
الى ان يغرق بدموعهـ فتدفنيه بيديك
في مقبرة الاحلام
كوني صبورة غاليتي
وثابري على تحقيقه
 :embarrest: 

موفقه
لك دعاء بجمال مساحة كتابتك

----------


## نُون

الأُمنيةُ وَ الحُلُم .. 
وَ تَرنيمةُ مُتَبتِّلٍ يَهوَى السَّهر لأَجْلِ مُرَاقبةِ السَمّاء عَلَّ نَيزَكٌ يَهْوي صَريعاً فيُنعشَهُ بِدَعوةٍ صَادقة لِـ يُزهرَ يَانعاً 

دَمعة ،
كُنتُ عَلى وَشكِ دَسِّ بعضِ الأمل لكِ بَينَ حروفكِ ؛ لكننِّي وَجدُتني اسْتَشّفهُ مِنها ..


كُوني بَاسمَةَ ثغرٍ ، و جَميلَةُ مُحيا دوماً يا عزيزة 
^^

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلين  بنت أختي 
كيفك ِ  ..  وحشتينا

و الله بصراحة إبداعات لا منتهى لها..  أحس بحرفك ِ المرهف و نبضك الحساس 
رغم طول إنتظار الحلم لا يزال هناك أمل  و جميل ذلك الأمل .. 
دائما ً أقول أن الإنسان بلا أمل يموت فالأمل كالأكسجين لنا  عيشي مع الأمل أينما كنتي كمثل الظل معك و تلذذي به

حروفك لها طابع خاص و لها نغم و موسيقى جميلة  على رغم أنها ليس نظما ً أو شعرا ً ولكن يبقى لها حسها و وزنها و نغمتها أيضا ً
بكل إختصار لا أطول نبضك هذه المرة عجبني مثل ما سبق و لكن أكثر ...

تحياتي
كوني مع الشعر فلا تتركيه يعاني الوحدة و سأوصيه بك ِ أيضا ً أن لا يتركك ِ

تحياتي مررة آخرى   :bigsmile:

----------


## التائهه

اااااااه لقد اوجعتي قلبي ونبشتي قي اعماقي الجروح واااااااااااهات الحلم 
      الذي ضاع مع مهب الرياح ضاع مع قسوة الزمن وفيض الدموع
          وسهر ليالي الصعاب ،ضاع حلمي مع لحظة غفلتي مع
               الزمن ومازلت اجري وراء السراب هذا هو 
                        الحلم الضائع؟  

                                            التائهة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اكسري بوابة الليل هنا فوق النهار
> 
> سوف تلقين منارات المحبين تلبي
> 
> وتلوذين بصمت البوح في احجية الحب الصريح
> 
> دمعة ,,, لا تغرسي في فتحة الحب متاريس الهوى
> 
> والسطور الحمر ضميها بصدر الشكر 
> ...



 
الوالد ....بو كوثر.... 
غرست بذرة أمل......في خافق حرفي...وأشعلت بكلماتك شمعة اضاءت لسطوري طريقها.... 
اتمنى أن أُطبق تلك الدرر...التي بعثت لقلبي أريحية ...عميق شكري لك والدنا.... 


معالم الشكر وزخرفات الأحرف...قد تضيع من بين أيدينا...... 
ولكن.....يبقى للقلب نبضةً دعاء........نستمدُ منها عطاءنا لمقدمكم الطيب ... 

حضورك شرف لقلمي إذ احتظى به......

دمتم بأحلامكم المُحققة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 

موفق ومقضية حوائجك...بحق أنوار محمد وآل محمد.. 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غاليتي ..!!
> 
> حلمك لازال شــــــابآآ .. 
> فلاتسمحي له بالذبول 
> ولتفتحي بوابة الأمل في طريق أحــــــلامك 
> فهناك عناية الهية تحف حواليك 
> فقط حلقي نظرك للسمــــــاء بعين الخشووع 
> وأطلقي العنان للسانك لكي يلهج بالدعـــاء 
> وثقي أنه سيأتي يومـــــآآ وسيفرح قلبك الكبير 
> ...



 
الساكنة في القلب.....رنيم العذبة المشاعر....!!

سلالم الأمل...أُهرول في صعودها عندما أجد يديكِ مُعانقة لحرفي......


وعندما تتعثر حروف شكري والامتنان.......وتتدحرج مني الكلمات على أرصفة القلوب....!

ارسم أملاً لدعائي لكِ.... على سُحب السماء.....وأغرف رجاءاً له على صفحات الماء.....


لازل لحلمي بقية ...!!

ولازال لأحلامكِ مداداً.......رجائي بأن يُحققها الرب ويشملكِ بعنايته....ولتحوطكِ ألطاف محمد وآل محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...


دمتي بأحلامكِ المُحققة ....

موفقة بإذن الكريم..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *ما أجمل تلك الكلمات وما اروعها* 
> 
> *تسلمي على فيض قلمك الجميل*
> *ودمتي بأأأأأأأأأألف خير وسعادة*
> *تقبلي مروري*
> **



 
غاليتي....

أهلاً بهكذا نور...بروزتُ به متصفحي....

لحضوركِ إشراقة كما الشمس..

شكري أمده مداداً....ودعائي أُخلده على جنبات قلبك..

دمتي بأحلامكِ المُحققة ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *يشوبه اليأس هنآ على غير العآده ..,* 
> *تعودنآ منكٍ رغم الألم تبتسمين ..* 
> *مآبآل قلبكٍ اليوم يٌصرح بالحزن الدفين ؟*
> *غآمضة جدآ هنآ .. رغم وضوحكٍ في كل مره ..* 
> *إن كنتٍ تحتآجين عن الإفصآح عن حزن ..* 
> *فأبتعدي عن غموضٍ يجرك للجنون أكثر ..* 
> *تجيدين الوضوح فلآ تتعثري بين كلمآت غآمضه*
> *محآولةً بينهآ إخفآء الحزن وإظهآره ..* 
> *لآتسمحي لقلبك بالتأرجح ..* 
> ...



 
إلى من استوطنوا القلب...بطيبهم والعطاء.... 

دائماً ماأُحلّق مع أسراب قولي........ أنه إن زاد قُرب المُتحدث من القلب..!! 
لايُمكن للقلب إصدار أدنى زفرة ..أو أدنى صدى لأنفاسه...!!! لكيلا يؤذيه بكلمة...!! 
وكلما زاد قرب الروح من وجدي..!! فإن إطلاق اي إطراء في حقه..سيكون استنقاص لحقه ..كون حقه أكبر من مجرد حروف تُصاغ على قلب الورق.... 



حرفي إن لم يسترسل بأساه...واستمسك بصموده ..فمن الأسباب...عدم إرهاق قلوبكم احبته....!! 

وغموضي أدركته وتقصدته هذه المرة ....لأحد من الألم...وأبالغ في الحلم...

فعذراً إن اعتراكِ شيئاً منه عزيزتي.. 

شكري المُخملي ألفه حول قلبكِ ... 
سمائي أشرقت ...وأرضي ازهرت بهكذا مقدم .. 

وإن أنسى لاأنسى أبيات دعائي لكِ كبرياء الوجد...دمتي بأمانيكِ المُحققة ...بإذن الكريم.. 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أحببتها كثيرا 
> 
>  ..........وكم احببتُ حرفكِ 
> عيناهـ ربما
> احمرت << فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح
> عيناه << فاعل مرفوع بالالف لانه مثنى وحذفت النون للاضافة وهو مضاف والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر بالاضافه
> 
> تصفيق قوي...>أنا من عشاق النحو ...شكراً من القلب على هكذا إدلاء...وتعديل.... عيناه هي الأصح...
> 
> ...



ومازلتُ أحلم مادمتُ استنشق اكسجين الأمل ... 


دموع الغالية ...... 
لفت فراشات الهناء تحوط أرجائي.......وغدت أزهار الأمل تنثر عبيرها ... لمقدمكِ الرائع... 

لم تكوني مُتأخرة ......الأهم هو أنكِ حضرتي.........ورودكِ هنا أضاف لقلبي بصمة عطاء..... 

فشكري تتلون حروفه على شطِ نهركِ....... شكراً لتوقفكِ على أعتاب كل حرف عزيزتي.. 
دمتي بأمانيكِ المُحققة وبقلبكِ الراائع..... 

حضوركِ نيّر.....لاتبتعدي كثيراً.... 
اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور.. 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الأُمنيةُ وَ الحُلُم .. 
> 
> وَ تَرنيمةُ مُتَبتِّلٍ يَهوَى السَّهر لأَجْلِ مُرَاقبةِ السَمّاء عَلَّ نَيزَكٌ يَهْوي صَريعاً فيُنعشَهُ بِدَعوةٍ صَادقة لِـ يُزهرَ يَانعاً  
> دَمعة ،
> كُنتُ عَلى وَشكِ دَسِّ بعضِ الأمل لكِ بَينَ حروفكِ ؛ لكننِّي وَجدُتني اسْتَشّفهُ مِنها .. 
> 
> كُوني بَاسمَةَ ثغرٍ ، و جَميلَةُ مُحيا دوماً يا عزيزة  
> ^^



 
براءة الأنيقة ......المُخلدة ببيت القلب... 
أنبئيني أي نور قد خلفته وراء سطورك..فأضحت به صفحتي نيّرة..!! 

سطعت أحرفي...وتلبست صوت الأمل...... 

براءة ....لحضوركِ بتلات زهوري تنثر رحيقها ترنو ....وعلى حرفكِ نبضاتي تحنو...... 

شكراً شكراً من أعمق العميق بوجداني....لكل حرف سيق هنا من لدنكِ عزيزتي.. 


ودعاءً يُعانق السُحب...ورجائي بأن تُفتح له الحجب.. 

دمتي أخية بأحلامكِ المُحققة ..بإذن الكريم 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> أهلين بنت أختي 
> كيفك ِ .. وحشتينا 
> و الله بصراحة إبداعات لا منتهى لها.. أحس بحرفك ِ المرهف و نبضك الحساس 
> رغم طول إنتظار الحلم لا يزال هناك أمل و جميل ذلك الأمل .. 
> دائما ً أقول أن الإنسان بلا أمل يموت فالأمل كالأكسجين لنا عيشي مع الأمل أينما كنتي كمثل الظل معك و تلذذي به 
> حروفك لها طابع خاص و لها نغم و موسيقى جميلة على رغم أنها ليس نظما ً أو شعرا ً ولكن يبقى لها حسها و وزنها و نغمتها أيضا ً
> ...



 
وعلى النبي وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركات من رب السماء... 
الحمد لله بخير دامك بخير ...مايوحشك غالي  ان شاء الله..وانتم كذلك يالخال :) 

همس سطورك ...أضاف لحرفي الكثير... 


الشعر...!! اتمنى أن يحتضنني بين أبياته...!! احتاجه بقوة..بقدر حاجته لإحساسي... 


شكراً من الأعماق لهكذا حضور طيب..أسعدني حد الأفق... 

لاأنساك من صادق دعائي... 
موفق ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اااااااه لقد اوجعتي قلبي ونبشتي قي اعماقي الجروح واااااااااااهات الحلم 
> الذي ضاع مع مهب الرياح ضاع مع قسوة الزمن وفيض الدموع
> وسهر ليالي الصعاب ،ضاع حلمي مع لحظة غفلتي مع
> الزمن ومازلت اجري وراء السراب هذا هو 
> الحلم الضائع؟ 
> 
> التائهة



 
عذراً.......كون أحرفي قد تخطت خطها الأحمر ..فأثارت محطة لأشجانك عزيزتي......

عذراً لكل آه خرجت من جوفك...وتجرعها قلبك أخية..


يعتيرنا حين...! يُسيطر علينا الألم....فننكسر....وتنكسر بدواخلنا الأحلام...........!!

ولكن يبقى نبض لأمل......يُعلن ولادة جديدة لأحلامنا الضائعة ...


شكري الجزيل لهذه الاطلالة التي وهبتها متصفحي....

ودعائي لكِ بأمنيات مُحققة بحق من هم النور..

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بشرف محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مـــا شــاء الـلـه
تبارك الرحمن
جميل جدااا تلك الكلمات المعبره
دئماااا تتحفينا بما هو جديد غاليتي
كم اشتقتوا الي قراءة متصفحاتك الرااائعه
دئمااا مميزه أختي الغاليه
دمعه على السطور
تحيااااتي القلبيه لك
أختكـــ
عذااااب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> مـــا شــاء الـلـه
> تبارك الرحمن
> جميل جدااا تلك الكلمات المعبره
> دئماااا تتحفينا بما هو جديد غاليتي
> كم اشتقتوا الي قراءة متصفحاتك الرااائعه
> دئمااا مميزه أختي الغاليه
> دمعه على السطور
> ...



 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
تقف أحرفي فتتعثر........فتُحار بأي الخُطى تتقدم..وبأي الكلمات تُرحب... 
إن كنتِ اشتقتي مرة ..فبعدد نجوم السماء عقدتُ اشتياقي.... 
لاأُبالغ .....فمكانكِ خالي ينتظرك ... 

ياكل المشاعر.......هبة من الرب أن أحتظي بحضوركِ الألق...... 
سعيدة بحجم السماء والأرض.....بهكذا مقدم غالي...افتقدته وبحثتُ عنه مُطولاً... 

لن أقل أهلاً بكِ في متصفحي وحسب... 
بل أهلاً بكِ وبعودتكِ في بقاع منتداكِ..وبين اسرتكِ.... 

شكري يتمحور ويدور حول محيطكِ الرحب... 
ودعائي يُعانق أحرفكِ والقلب...

وسلامي لوردة ...ورجائي بأن تكونوا بكل الخير.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لوحة أكتست بالحزن 
وأرتدت الالم لباسها
لوحة
تُناغي أحلامها وأملها
برجاء 
أن يتحققوا يوما ما
فدعي الامل 
يشرقُ أمام عيناكِ
وحتماً يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي تنشديه

الغالية " دمعة على السطور
عبثاً أُحاول أبحثُ عن حروف تُحاكي جمال وروعة حرفكِ
فأنا هنا
أبحرتُ مع سمفونيتكِ
وأستسلمتُ للغرق بها
فهل من مُنقذ ؟!
قلمٌ رآقي جداً يصّف الجمال بطريق الابداع
عزيزتي //
كوني دوماً كما أنتي 
روعة أحاسيسكِ تُغلف حروفكِ
مودتي لكِ
رعآكِ الله أين ما تواجدتِ
وحقق الله كل أحلامكِ وأمانيكِ بحق من هم النور

كانت هُنا
أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
وبصمة قلمها
 :embarrest:

----------

